# Garmin Edge 305 repair



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like my Edge 305 got bonked when in my laptop bag, and now I have the grey blotches on the edge of the screen. Ugh. It seems to power up and work fine, apart from having just a few pixels working on the display. 

Is there any place where I can get this fixed without spending more than I paid for it.. (or more than I can buy a replacement)?

I'm super handy with the DIY stuff. Is there a line on where to buy replacement screens?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh, $79 from Garmin,

Garmin | Out of Warranty

That's not totally horrible. Seems the going rate on a 705 used is around $225 or so if I wanted to upgrade. Dang, 305s are still going for like $150 used. I paid $135 new at Best Buy.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pimpbot said:


> Looks like my Edge 305 got bonked when in my laptop bag, and now I have the grey blotches on the edge of the screen. Ugh. It seems to power up and work fine, apart from having just a few pixels working on the display.
> 
> Is there any place where I can get this fixed without spending more than I paid for it.. (or more than I can buy a replacement)?
> 
> I'm super handy with the DIY stuff. Is there a line on where to buy replacement screens?


Make sure the screen contrast setting was not changed.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Make sure the screen contrast setting was not changed.


No, it's definitely punted. Some pixels work, the top 20% or so, and the bottom don't. I got two big black splotches typical of a damaged LCD.

At least I can read the battery state. I guess I can stop and start it, and reset it before the ride. But, I won't be able to read anything on it to switch bikes or see any ride info.

Yeah, $80 is worth fixing at Garmin, I think. At least I know Garmin is going to seal it up properly so I can still ride with it in the rain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This guy on eBay gets high praise.
Garmin Edge 205 305 Repair, Vibration , Button, Battery | eBay

There is a thread here about his work, happy people.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

slocaus said:


> This guy on eBay gets high praise.
> Garmin Edge 205 305 Repair, Vibration , Button, Battery | eBay
> 
> There is a thread here about his work, happy people.


Thanks!

The guy quoted me $50 to fix it, plus shipping. Only rub is, he doesn't have the screen in stock at the moment, and says they are kinda hard to come by. He's going to email me when he gets one.

In the meantime, I found an ebay seller who had a complete setup for $90 landed. I can flip the HRM strap and speed/cadence sensor (I already have 5 of them) and come out close to that $50 mark. I'm still going to get the old one fixed, but this gets me going again in the short term.

The other debate was, should I just save my cash and upgrade to the Edge 500? I thought they took some features off, but added the ability to use a PowerTap hub. I'll never use that feature, I'm sure. Also, rumors abound that the GPS chip in the 500 wasn't as good as the 305. Now that it's been out a while, has that been fixed in a firmware update? Battery life on the 305 is fine, so more battery on the 500 is not really a reason to upgrade for me. I can get like 8 hours off of my 305, and my rides rarely last longer than 5 hours.

What do you all think? I'm sure it's been discussed to death, but the most recent discussions a Google Search turned up was from 2010.

Thanks, all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there are a few general Edge 500 discussions towards the bottom of this forum page with a few pages of responses you can sift through. Some are happy with the Edge 500 on the mtb. Some area not. There's not a lot of consensus, but it seems to relate specifically to how a person actually uses the device.

Which brings the question, how do you use your Edge 305?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

NateHawk said:


> there are a few general Edge 500 discussions towards the bottom of this forum page with a few pages of responses you can sift through. Some are happy with the Edge 500 on the mtb. Some area not. There's not a lot of consensus, but it seems to relate specifically to how a person actually uses the device.
> 
> Which brings the question, how do you use your Edge 305?


Pretty much like a bike speedometer and HRM with some extra info while riding, maybe keep track of my altitude gain. Then, I use it to upload the info when I get home to Garmin Connect and Strava to track my overall miles and progress.

That's pretty much it. I don't really use the breadcrumb function... or, rarely do I use it... or use the virtual race partner. Maybe it's just because I never got into using those functions. I once used the breadcrumb function to get back to the car when I got a bit lost at Fort Ord in Monteray once.

It would be nice to be able to download a trail system I've never ridden before to my GPS, but I guess I have my iPhone for that. Sometimes, I travel for work to places like Arizona or Texas where they give me a week to do 3 hours of work. I'll rent a bike and check out some of the local trails. I would love to be able to download a map of the area and go exploring. I guess you can kinda do that with a 705 or an 800... or the iPhone. Reality is, any real upgrades like that would be above my pay grade, especially the way electronics seem to die while in my possession.

Because of that, I blew an extra $11 for a hard case for my 305 so this won't happen again.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> Pretty much like a bike speedometer and HRM with some extra info while riding, maybe keep track of my altitude gain. Then, I use it to upload the info when I get home to Garmin Connect and Strava to track my overall miles and progress.
> 
> That's pretty much it. I don't really use the breadcrumb function... or, rarely do I use it... or use the virtual race partner. Maybe it's just because I never got into using those functions. I once used the breadcrumb function to get back to the car when I got a bit lost at Fort Ord in Monteray once.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your typical use scenario would be fine for the Edge 500 since you don't really seem to use the features the 500 lacks. Your "would be nice" situation tends to be more common for me, which is why I use an Oregon 450 (which is also compatible with the fitness sensors). I am not comfortable using a phone off the beaten track in their current state.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pimpbot said:


> Pretty much like a bike speedometer and HRM with some extra info while riding, maybe keep track of my altitude gain. Then, I use it to upload the info when I get home to Garmin Connect and Strava to track my overall miles and progress.
> 
> That's pretty much it. I don't really use the breadcrumb function... or, rarely do I use it... or use the virtual race partner. Maybe it's just because I never got into using those functions. I once used the breadcrumb function to get back to the car when I got a bit lost at Fort Ord in Monteray once.
> 
> ...


I have used the Edge 305 for years.

Bought an Edge 800.
Replaced it with an Oregon 450 (after 3 warranty 800s)
Bought an Edge 200 (fine on the road).
Bought 2 more used 305s
The 305 is more reliable, better reception, gives more detailed tracks and profiles, is easier to use. The GPS I use and trust.

My original 305 elevation function has failed and I plan on having Garmin fix it. Their repaired/reconditioned unit has a 90 day guaranty.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I have used the Edge 305 for years.
> 
> Bought an Edge 800.
> Replaced it with an Oregon 450 (after 3 warranty 800s)
> ...


My other (minor) concern is that the 305 support (parts, software support) is probably going to be sunsetted sooner than the 500. I'm likely to break it before the world stopps supporting it in the software/website world.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

pimpbot said:


> My other (minor) concern is that the 305 support (parts, software support) is probably going to be sunsetted sooner than the 500. I'm likely to break it before the world stopps supporting it in the software/website world.


I will keep using the 305(s) as long as they work and wait for newer GPS units to actually function as well or better. The cost for my two used units and what I will pay to repair the third still totals way less than the current offerings (other than the 200, which is a poor mtb computer).


----------



## Karlito23 (Dec 15, 2012)

As far as I knew, FixMyGarmin.com offers the genuine parts replacement for your garmin even if the screen is broke, no signal, no power problem, etc. They also offer very affordable and with fastest turnaround time of 3 days.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Refurbished*



pimpbot said:


> Yeah, $80 is worth fixing at Garmin...


I do not think they repair them. When I've sent in my 705 and 800 they just replaced them with "refurbished" ones. They seemed brand new to me. Perhaps just some returned by customers they couldn't sell as new. I'd do that for a few $$ more than a fix.


----------

